# Help With ID Of This Redline



## Jive Turkey (Apr 21, 2022)

Can anyone give me an approximate year and value of this 24" Redline?


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 21, 2022)

Not really 'oldschool' ( 1980's) ....linear pull brake ....aheadset ....are the 'giveaways'

'Oldschool' would have ....sidepull brake ....threaded headset


----------



## Jive Turkey (Apr 21, 2022)

Alright, I guess it's not worth going to look at then. Thanks for the info.


----------

